# What's the name of this cichlid



## saeeeed (Nov 3, 2009)

What about the sex????


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

female kribensis


----------



## kellenw (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a krib to me. Pretty one actually.


----------



## Jenn!fer (Mar 29, 2010)

HAHAH u z sex loooooooooool

ur so dirty hahaha u sed sex

Jenn!fer: your comments are inappropriate and serve no purpose on this forum. We're here to answer peoples' questions, not make juvenile comments. Please refrain from posting unless you have something worthwhile to say. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice female krib!


----------

